# Epiphone Inspired By 1964 Texan LH



## Robert J.M. (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I bought a brand new left handed electro-acoustic Epiphone IB64 Texan, few weeks ago.
Usually I’m playing on an electro-acoustic 12-string Fender Tim Armstrong Hellcat, besides my electric guitars and mandolins.
Not every song is nicely playable on a 12-string or sounds even great. 
So, I went looking around for an affordable, acoustic 6-string guitar.
I didn’t just want to buy a 6-string Fender Tim Armstrong Hellcat, because I wanted a different sound.
I tried different left handed acoustic guitars in a large music store, but no of these guitars could really satisfy me.
Finally I went to a small music store here downtown Breda; my wife Cecelia found out that they had some left handed Epiphone guitars in their collection.
I never played on Epiphone before, because as far as I knew Epiphone didn’t have left handed guitars in their collection.
The sales man handed me an IB64 Texan, and while playing I was blown away by the feel and the sound of this guitar. 
The guitar goes as loud as hell, and has a beautiful rich and deep sound, because both top plate and back plate are solid wood. 
The guitar also has that typical 60’s and early 70’s sound, which I really like, and a very nice sustain.
The neck plays very smoothly. This was the right guitar for me.
At home I changed the factory strings with Martin M170 strings (.010 - .047) on the guitar. They have a nice warm sound and they feel comfortable on my fingers.
I’m using Martin M1600 strings on my 12-string Fender also.
I still haven’t tried the electrical part of the Epiphone yet, but it’s a nice thing that you don’t have to struggle with separate microphones, you can directly plug in on an amp or your computer.
I’m making free video lessons for mandolin and acoustic guitar on YouTube, and I’m already using my Epiphone IB64 Texan for these lessons also.
Feel free to visit our website: *Robert Rocks The Mandolin* *[url]http://rdenronden.magix.net/public/*

[/URL]Take care, Robert


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice score. It looks like puppy is thinking 'so .. you gonna play something, or what?'. lol.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

As a fellow leftie, I am glad you found guitar that resonates with you. Supply of lefties guitars can be haphazard.


----------

